# Thanks



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I want to thank all of you that responded to my beginning questions about muzzleloading ( "scopes", "bullets weight", "sabots vs powerbelts", and "clean vs fouled"). If anyone is interested, the following is an update on some of the decisions I have made so far and my early experience, thanks in no small part to information gained here.

Scopes:
Still undecided. With my glasses on and my vision corrected for distance and in good light, I can see the front bead of my open sights reasonably well. But the fiber optic dots on the receiver of my Omega appear as large fuzzy halos with dark centers. Lining up the dots is problematic but if I take a fine sight picture with only the front bead visible above the floor of the receiver groove, kind of like pointing a shotgun, it really doesn't matter if the receiver is fuzzy. I still may opt for optics but for now I think I will try the open sights. I know this sounds ironic given that I am shooting a modern in-line gun but somehow I feel a little better philosophically with open sights on my muzzleloader. 


Powder: For now I have been shooting two 50 grain Triple 7 pellets. Why? Simple convince and inherent laziness.  

Bullets:
For now I plan to hunt with 300 grain Nosler Partition sabots. These are essentially 45 cal. hunting handgun bullets. In fact, I considered buying handgun bullets and sabots separately which Nosler sells. But the cost is about the same as buying the bullets and sabots together. I also bought some 300 grain Nosler S. H. O. T. S. These are cheaper versions of the partitions ($4.50/10 pack). By the way, the point of impact of the S.H.O.T.S. is virtually identical with the Partitions. I think this will be useful. Rationale? Confidence, I have been hunting with Nosler Partitions with my 30-06 for many years and I am sold on their performance. I could not resist hunting with the same bullet with my muzzleloader.


I have been cleaning my bore with a wet patch and a dry patch in between every shot as my gun manufacturer recommends even when shooting Powerbelts. I have found that loading the S.H.O.T.S. is not much harder than loading Powerbelts but the Partitions are quite hard to load. I figure that that will not be much of a problem as I will only be using them for hunting and I have no idea why that would be the case as they are made by the same manufacture and both are saboted. I have been reasonably pleased with the accuracy of all of the bullets I have tried so far. 

Thanks again, and by the way, I am having a whole lot of fun!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I didnt respond but since no one else has said it.....


YOUR WELCOME!!!!


----------

